# Motorcycle Restriction



## MikeRedman (May 5, 2016)

Hi!

I've recently moved to Spain, and am a complete novice at the language. I just privately bought a BMW F650GS Dakar and realised that I need it restricted. I asked the previous owner whether it had been restricted. he says he's not sure whether it is restricted, but he thinks it is. I checked the papers with the motorcycle but I can't tell what is what and whether there is a motorcycle restriction there, would anyone happen to know what this restriction certificate looks like? Would be a massive help!

Thanks so much,

Mike


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

wouldn't the maximum speed it goes to give you a clue? Sorry if thats a stupid question,,, I'm no expert, just remember when i was a kid of 16 in the uk i had a 50cc and it was restricted so wouldn't go over 30mph


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

hi, try 'OMG Axarquia' on face book and ask there, English biker club in Andalucía.


----------



## MikeRedman (May 5, 2016)

Yeah, I thought about maximum speed (definitely not a stupid question!), but the bike is 11 years old, so I'm not sure whether age would play a part in any reduced power.

Thanks for the link, I'll message them now!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

MikeRedman said:


> Yeah, I thought about maximum speed (definitely not a stupid question!), but the bike is 11 years old, so I'm not sure whether age would play a part in any reduced power.
> 
> Thanks for the link, I'll message them now!


Take it to any motorcycle shop and they'll soon be able to tell you if it's restricted or not.


----------



## paddywhack (Jan 26, 2015)

Normally they are restricted at the carburettor or through the ECU. It would not be a speed restriction but would be a restriction in power output.
Sorry stupid question but why do you need it restricted? Perhaps you don't have a full bike licence ?


----------



## MikeRedman (May 5, 2016)

Yeah, that's the second option, and yes, I'm on an A2 license which requires, if I recall correctly, a 5% restriction.


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

paddywhack said:


> Normally they are restricted at the carburettor or through the ECU. It would not be a speed restriction but would be a restriction in power output.
> Sorry stupid question but why do you need it restricted? Perhaps you don't have a full bike licence ?


the carburettor fuelled version used to have the inlet manifold changed to a restricted one, the way to tell was the number 33 was stamped on it, but I think your model came with fuel injection so to restrict the horse power a small bracket was fitted and the throttle cable was re-attached to the 'pulley' on the throttle body in such a way to prevent full opening of the throttle, also not all restricted bikes came with a certificate as its not the law to have one.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

MikeRedman said:


> Yeah, that's the second option, and yes, I'm on an A2 license which requires, if I recall correctly, a 5% restriction.


If you are using a UK licence ,how will they know you are meant to be restricted ? 
If it is restricted ,or you get it restricted,how will they know ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> If you are using a UK licence ,how will they know you are meant to be restricted ?
> If it is restricted ,or you get it restricted,how will they know ?


I have to say that I've never heard of this.

Does that mean that someone who doesn't have a full motorbike licence can drive any size of bike provided it's suitably restricted?


I know all the teenagers around here have their motos restricted (topes) for the ITV then promptly get the restriction removed. How would anyone know without testing the bike/scooter????


----------



## MikeRedman (May 5, 2016)

gus-lopez said:


> If you are using a UK licence ,how will they know you are meant to be restricted ?
> If it is restricted ,or you get it restricted,how will they know ?


Well, I have been led to believe that Spanish police are able to read English licenses (frankly it is pretty straighforward on the back of the card). 

Though, really, I don't know. They might know, they might not.


----------



## MikeRedman (May 5, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> I have to say that I've never heard of this.
> Does that mean that someone who doesn't have a full motorbike licence can drive any size of bike provided it's suitably restricted?
> I know all the teenagers around here have their motos restricted (topes) for the ITV then promptly get the restriction removed. How would anyone know without testing the bike/scooter????


No, you can only go up to a certain cc, (I think I remember being told anything over 800cc was not possible). But I'm on an A2 license, which isn't actually that far off a 650 (I actually rode my test on a restricted Susuki Gladius 650).

I assumed that the police would have to have it tested by a mechanic.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

MikeRedman said:


> No, you can only go up to a certain cc, (I think I remember being told anything over 800cc was not possible). But I'm on an A2 license, which isn't actually that far off a 650 (I actually rode my test on a restricted Susuki Gladius 650).
> 
> I assumed that the police would have to have it tested by a mechanic.


It is HP that is the restriction you are restricted to a max of 47 bhp. Your bike is 50bhp , I believe. 

A2 motorcycle licence explained - Learners - Visordown


----------



## MikeRedman (May 5, 2016)

So after conferring with some expats on facebook, I've discovered what I was looking for! It turns out that on one of the documents, on one of the last columns there is a field named 'potencia', which shows the potential output in kw. Mine needs to be below 35kw and it read 37kw - turns out I do need it restricted! 

Thanks so much for you help in everything, guys, I really do appreciate it!


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

MikeRedman said:


> So after conferring with some expats on facebook, I've discovered what I was looking for! It turns out that on one of the documents, on one of the last columns there is a field named 'potencia', which shows the potential output in kw. Mine needs to be below 35kw and it read 37kw - turns out I do need it restricted!
> 
> Thanks so much for you help in everything, guys, I really do appreciate it!


no probs, keep us updated, it helps future questions on bike issues.


----------



## MikeRedman (May 5, 2016)

Update: A business partner of mine here in Spain was recently visiting our lawyer and managed to ask about this - she tells me that, once in Spain, it is possible for you to have your A2 license simply upgraded (as here the age requirement for a full category A license is lower than the UK (20, I believe). From what I've checked online, you may already need 2 years experience riding, but, with the experience, you at least don't need to take the test again!


----------

